# Ugly dog thinks she is super hot because guys on tinder act like she is



## zv1212 (May 26, 2022)

I'm back bois!

Basically all this happened on reddit, I know I know, a redditfag, but as you're about to see it hasn't made me any less based 

ORIGINAL POST: [

She ended up seeing this post I made about her, and commented, so I figured I'd send her a message...

So i messaged her an article in which a woman who was edited to look like a fucking pig and weighed over 300 pounds still got 10x more attention than a normal guy and this is how the conversation went.
(Look up tinder pig experiment)

as a 3/10 who thinks shes hot i figured you'd benefit from this

**Why are you so obsessed with me The moment is over dude**

**fuck you. I’m not a 3, You wish you had a chance**


(She sent this)

You look like a trans girl, your face is long and masculine, i wouldnt go after you like this if you didnt go out of your way to brag about how fun it is to manipulate men and make them line up for you, as shown above, any woman can easily get an absurd amount of male attention reguardless of how they look, what makes you think you are attractive? its obviously not something you can determine on your own given that its based on the general opinion and not your own subjective opinion and on top of that you have giant nose, massive forehead, and long face are objectivly unnattractive features in addition you have hundreds of men in agreement that you are well under a 5 so logically it really doesnt make sense for you to continue thinking youre attractive

**As fucking if.**

 (she then sent this)

Youre clearly drowning in makeup here and still look ugly asf

**Let me see what you loook like**

**I have**

***omg**

i just gave you an extremely logical and objective perspective on why it makes no sense for you to think you are hot

why are you still resisiting, i dont really get it at this point?

**Because you’re so intent on hurting me that you’re being stupid on purpose**

Maybe just be nicer and stop manipulating men if you dont want to face reality

**Uh what?**

At this point it doesnt even make sense for you to keep acting like youre hot like what is the arguement?

**Maybe you should realize that I didn’t even fucking do anything to you You haven’t witnessed any “manipulation”**

"i get off on making men line up for me and seeing what i can get away with" or something along those lines

**I’m literally just a person that all these angry bitter guys are projecting all their rejection ontoHaha that’s not what I said**

(what she actually said)

"the problem is that im also hott, so tinder is like a trolling dream for me of seeing how much men will put up with to keep a chance of boning me"

**That’s stupid\*\*\*\*📷**

basically the same and you know it too

**Not at all, It doesn’t even make sense**

"almost the samehow can you even deny that it was almost exactly the same thing do you actually not think you have a long face? its like 2 feet long bro and that nose is objectively huge

**you don’t think my orthodontist measure the symmetry of my face My chin and nose and forehead are perfectly balanced To the point where he was like “well you won’t the genetic lottery”**

minecraft steve is perfectly balanced too, you've got a lot in common actually

I know this seems like really fucking mean, like really really fucking mean, but everytime i start to feel bad she says some shit like *"you wish you could pull me" or "my face is perfectly symmetrical, my dentist checked it and said i won the genetic lottery"* And i just cant help but get right back to it

If she would even admit to being average i wouldve stopped ages ago but its time for the dating market value of ugly girls to be exposed and i dont have remorse for the way she is so proud of herself for making men compete for her.

Give her a rating out of 10 not considering personality so just purely looks

@FreakkForLife
@Predeterminism 
@Thompsonz
@FailedNormieManlet
@the BULL
@Vermilioncore
@Xangsane
@Lihito
@Growth Plate
@aBetterMii
@Rupert Pupkin
@8PSLcel
@PrinterAndFaxMachin
@sixfeetmanlet


----------



## Oberyn (May 26, 2022)

My chin and nose and forehead are perfectly balanced


----------



## zv1212 (May 26, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> My chin and nose and forehead are perfectly balanced


For real she looks like an ogre, maybe proportional but not good at all


----------



## juste (May 26, 2022)

i wouldnt liek that hand on my dick


----------



## Xangsane (May 26, 2022)

>moreplatesmoredates

I won't be reading this, sorry.


----------



## beatEMinGTA (May 26, 2022)

mediocre girl would hit. but looks lowkey tranny


----------



## zv1212 (May 26, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> >moreplatesmoredates
> 
> I won't be reading this, sorry.


Bruh that's like the most based community on reddit


----------



## 8PSLcel (May 26, 2022)

She looks 4.5-5/10


----------



## andy9432 (May 26, 2022)

Ltb


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (May 26, 2022)

Makes a 1000 word essay on Tinder whore. 
Thinks she can’t manipulate men

Jfl at goyim sentience.
Didn’t read a word by the way except title.


----------



## zv1212 (May 26, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Thinks she can’t manipulate men


She's a woman of course she manipulates men, the point is she is completely delusional due to the inherent sexual market value of women, reguardless of their attractiveness.


----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (May 26, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> She's a woman of course she manipulates men, the point is she is completely delusional due to the inherent sexual market value of women, reguardless of their attractiveness.


Every woman subconsciously know this
It’s why they are so vicious to each other when competing for Chad


----------



## zv1212 (May 26, 2022)

ReadBooksEveryday said:


> Every woman subconsciously know this
> It’s why they are so vicious to each other when competing for Chad


High iq


----------



## FailedNormieManlet (May 27, 2022)

She’s Low average lol


----------



## zv1212 (May 27, 2022)

FailedNormieManlet said:


> She’s Low average lol


look at her fucking rectangle head, thats easily 2/10 low average is absurd, and thats fucking nose with the crazy eyes, bro...


----------



## Oberyn (May 27, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> look at her fucking rectangle head, thats easily 2/10 low average is absurd, and thats fucking nose with the crazy eyes, bro...


and 404 lips


----------



## Vermilioncore (May 27, 2022)

I don’t wish rape on her because I know she wishes it


----------



## gogger (May 27, 2022)

average "hot" girl on reddit


----------



## stevielake (May 27, 2022)

She's cute.


----------



## Mako (May 27, 2022)

As the Godfather said:

"You're average, at best"


----------



## Zylk (May 27, 2022)

I think you're exaggerating, it's probably average. But I can't tell because of the shitty camera, phone filters and makeup.


----------



## Zylk (May 27, 2022)

egg head


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 27, 2022)

mtb


----------



## slop slinger (May 27, 2022)

strangerdanger


----------



## Max Frauder (May 28, 2022)

Symmetry?? Her imaginary "orthodontist" would be blind. Her nose points east and chin points west. Brutal .

Also trans .


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (Jun 1, 2022)

Her PSL rating is utterly irrelevant IRL due to juggernaut law and other factors. She's a young, thin white girl with access to makeup...she has infinite SMV.

Trying to make her feel bad is just sour grapes cope at the end of the day. Do you think telling Elon Musk that the Rothschilds have more money than him will make him feel bad? He's too rich to care...just like she has too much SMV to care.


----------



## zv1212 (Jun 1, 2022)

Richard_Hungwell said:


> Her PSL rating is utterly irrelevant IRL due to juggernaut law and other factors. She's a young, thin white girl with access to makeup...she has infinite SMV.
> 
> Trying to make her feel bad is just sour grapes cope at the end of the day. Do you think telling Elon Musk that the Rothschilds have more money than him will make him feel bad? He's too rich to care...just like she has too much SMV to care.


"Juggernaut jaw" jfl


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Jun 1, 2022)

stop giving these attention seekers the attention ffs


----------



## Daniel Plainview (Jun 2, 2022)

That thing is trans 100 percent. Look at the broad shoulders, the weird tits, and obviously the face


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 8, 2022)

zylk98 said:


> I think you're exaggerating, it's probably average. But I can't tell because of the shitty camera, phone filters and makeup.


How is she average. Any dude with that midface is an instant 2psl and compactish midface is important af for women


----------



## Zylk (Jun 8, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> How is she average. Any dude with that midface is an instant 2psl and compactish midface is important af for women


Of all the users, you had to mention me.


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Jun 9, 2022)

fuacble but too tranny


----------



## thecel (Jun 12, 2022)

Oberyn said:


> My chin and nose and forehead are perfectly balanced



She’s right; they’re balanced. Her entire face should be shorter though. Like a 5'3" guy’s legs and torso can be balanced, but he needs to be taller.


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Jun 12, 2022)

LTB, i.e chadlite with good pheno as a male SMW wise.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 12, 2022)

Low tier becky and looks quite masculine. Tbh looks and sounds like the type to go loco after chad rejects her. Then take it out on the ugly like myself by calling me names and abusing me.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jun 13, 2022)

Mako said:


> As the Godfather said:
> 
> "You're average, at best"


i dont remember such a quote from The Godfather. Which one is that from?


----------



## EasternRightWinger15 (Jun 19, 2022)

if dev was a girl


----------



## stevielake (Jun 19, 2022)

I’d date her in a heartbeat


----------



## alien (Jun 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i dont remember such a quote from The Godfather. Which one is that from?


He's referring to a quote from recently deceased Black Manosphere influencer Kevin Samuels to one of his black female callers. Kevin Samuels has been referred to as The Godfather of the Black Manosphere


----------



## BlackLooks (Jun 21, 2022)

Average


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (Jun 21, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> I'm back bois!
> 
> Basically all this happened on reddit, I know I know, a redditfag, but as you're about to see it hasn't made me any less based
> 
> ...





who gives a shit. you'll realize most women think they're hot and in reality they are treated like they're hot cuz of desperate men. 


i dont see the point in wasting time conversing with a piece of shit


----------

